# Sherry's Paylake



## catfisherbrad (Mar 9, 2006)

Was wondering if any one goes to sherry's paylake often?

ive been couple times, matter of fact im going tonight, havnt caught anythign huge, but firend caught 42 lb. on night crawler lol

well was wondering if any one had any luck, its a fun time


----------



## Fun-Outdoors (Feb 16, 2006)

Haven't been there. Where is it?


----------



## angelus40 (Aug 13, 2005)

here's the info

Sherry's Fishing Lake
513-797-5300
2155 Slade Rd
Batavia, OH 45103


----------



## ChrisB (May 13, 2004)

That is the smallest pond I've ever seen!!!!!! It's the size of a swimming pool.


----------



## catfisherbrad (Mar 9, 2006)

ugh, i had no luck, stayed through a strom then had the whole lake to ourselves.

the fish are bitting on live blue gill, i had no luck , missed on fish, my fault-- drag set wrong  

going all night fishing at east fork for catfish  on saturday


----------



## snifer (Mar 26, 2005)

i always get my bait there before heading to eastfork. never fished it but seen some huge cats caught there.it is alot cleaner than some pay lakes ive seen and the people ive met there are super nice. just my two cents.


----------



## catfisherbrad (Mar 9, 2006)

snifer your totoally right man, super clean, and its also 3.9 million gallons of water, still little small, trust me , they have some huge cats!! fun time

that is where me and my dad get bait also, minnows usually, but everyone should fish there, super nice people-- fun time


----------



## catfisherbrad (Mar 9, 2006)

once again no luck, friend caught 2 (10lb) or so flats. We had dead blue gill, dead shad ( there is no live shad what so ever) and even live/some dead chubs and blue gills, slow night

biggest all night was 28lb flathead caught about 5:57am, jack pot was over at 6:00am, closest i had ever saw in my life. Well i will set out again maybe this weekend, i will try trolling some more, wish me good luck, i will need it


----------

